# Public Hunting Areas



## philip buchanan (Oct 18, 2007)

I live in Colorado and have never hunted in ND, however I lived in Nebraska for many years and did quite a bit of Pheasant hunting, always did pretty well, and I usually hunted Public land, state owned, whatever you want to call it. That was a good 25 years ago. Can you guys direct me to Public land locations that are decent to hunt? Or is there a State Web sight to go to for this information? This is a great site...Wish Colorado had better bird hunting.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome its is a good site, internet scouting is not allowed on the board. Get a Plots book available from NDGF and everything in the southern half of the state is good for pheasant. Ive been told the SW is mostly pay spots ( I've never been there).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Phillip......all public land here is listed in the PLOTS(Private Land Open To Sportsman) guide.Including Federal land.You can get a hard copy when you get here or print the parts you want from the GNF website.

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/plots.html


----------



## philip buchanan (Oct 18, 2007)

Ken, Bob......Thanks for the info...I'll go to the WEB site


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Bomb said:


> Ive been told the SW is mostly pay spots ( I've never been there).


Actually Bob your part right. While pay hunting is common in certain areas of the SW, there is still some private land that not. Although much of the land is posted, you still stand a chance of getting on later in the season as many post their land soley for deer hunting. There is an abundant amount of PLOTS lands in the SW as well. It's common knowledge that the SW generally holds the highest densities of Pheasants, which means the hunters will also be out in full force in this area, especially non-residents until later in the year.


----------

